
50 Shades of Programming: What If Christian Grey Were a Programmer? - kuzirashi
https://hackernoon.com/50-shades-of-programming-what-if-christian-grey-were-a-programmer-36ad195cdeac
======
rbanffy
"He opened a Vim. I knew there was no exit"

LOL :-)

------
pvdebbe
Funny read :)

